# Calanthe rosea



## Sue (Feb 16, 2008)

A nice bloom, but not the most graceful presentation – short upright stem, tight umbel of blooms, strange squat wrinkled bulbs, etc. I really like the dark ring around the white throat on this one.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 16, 2008)

That's darling! It just sprouts up almost out of nowhere!


----------



## toddybear (Feb 16, 2008)

Too cool! I really like it!


----------



## Elena (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice, I like it too!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 16, 2008)

Very pretty!!! I like it!!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2008)

I love the delicate pinks.


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 17, 2008)

That's very pretty !!


----------

